# Safari ne retient aucun mot de passe !



## MarcMame (12 Août 2003)

Au boulot, la connection exterieure passe par un proxy, je dois donc rentrer un login/password, sauf que lorsque je coche la case "retenir le mot de passe", ben, il retient que dalle ! A chaque réouverture, les champs sont vides, c'est pas normal non ?
Ca marche très bien avec IE sous 9 ou X.
Vous avez ce problème ? Une solution ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2003)

Moi aussi, lorsque je veux accéder à mon webmail professionnel ou à l'Intranet de la boîte, je dois à chaque fois réentrer les champs.


----------



## JediMac (12 Août 2003)

Vous avez cocher la bonne case dans les préf "remplissage auto" de Safari ?


----------



## MarcMame (12 Août 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez cocher la bonne case dans les préf "remplissage auto" de Safari ?


Sans doute pas, mais et alors ? Je ne vois pas le rapport. Je ne souhaites pas que cette fonction soit active systématiquement, juste au coup par coup. Et quand on remplit ces champs, qu'on coche également "retenir ce mot de passe", il n'a qu'a bien faire son boulot bordel !


----------



## alfred (12 Août 2003)

et bien comme conseillé par jedimac, on va dans les préfs de safari, on coche les trois options, et peut-être ça marchera, et la vie sera à nouveau un long tapis de fleurs bercé de soleil.


----------



## JediMac (14 Août 2003)

Et donc, ça donne quoi ???


----------



## azerty (14 Août 2003)

...ben...  il a dû s'endormir,  sur ton tapis de fleur bercé etc...


----------



## JediMac (14 Août 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> ...ben...  il a dû s'endormir,  sur ton tapis de fleur bercé etc...


Bon ben je sors en fermant doucement la porte !


----------



## Floppy (14 Août 2003)

Je me demande s'il change de doigt parfois


----------



## azerty (15 Août 2003)




----------



## Floppy (15 Août 2003)

Il ne faut pas se moquer d'un fonctionnaire de la Sécu en plein boulot. Ça risque de le déconcentrer...


----------



## me (15 Août 2003)

Heu... je crois que vous deviez les mecs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas parce que quelqu'un n'est pas 24h/24h sur son mac comme vous qu'il faut vanner...

Ca reste un forum Mac...


----------



## JediMac (15 Août 2003)

me a dit:
			
		

> Heu... je crois que vous deviez les mecs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si on vanne un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, c'est surtout en raison du ton limite courtois qu'a employé MarcMame.


----------



## Floppy (15 Août 2003)

Oh là ! Je ne me moque pas de la personne mais sa photo me fait marrer et je suppose qu'il l'a choisie pour cette raison. Si je me trompe, qu'il accepte mes excuses...


----------



## alfred (15 Août 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Si on vanne un peu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, c'est sympa de se faire engueuler comme un SAV incompétent.


----------



## azerty (15 Août 2003)

Floppy a dit:
			
		

> Oh là ! Je ne me moque pas de la personne mais sa photo me fait marrer et je suppose qu'il l'a choisie pour cette raison. Si je me trompe, qu'il accepte mes excuses...



        exactement...

        d'après son avatar,  MacMame me semble du genre pince-sans-rire, et c'est pas un peu de mise en boîte qui doit le gêner...

       faut pas être susceptible comme ça, alleï, une fois...


----------



## florentdesvosges (15 Août 2003)

il me semble tout de même qu'on dévie franchement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perso, j'ai aussi quelques problèmes de mots de passe que Safari ne retient pas toujours (pourtant tout est bien activé dans les prefs).
Ce n'est pas encore hyper au point : attendons la 1.1


----------



## MarcMame (16 Août 2003)

Ben dis donc, il me semble qu'une petite mise au point est nécessaire...

1/ Si j'étais fonctionnaire, je passerais mes journées ici, comme vous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2/ Le "ton limite courtois" concernait une application non beta nommée Safari qui integre des bugs digne de Windows, pas vous ! Si certains d'entres vous ne supportent pas qu'on puisse dire du mal d'une application frappée d'une pomme, je ne peux rien pour vous. En ce qui me concerne, j'ai choisi le Mac pour pouvoir bosser sans me faire emmerder par la machine. Si un jour cette machine s'appele un PC, je n'hesiterais pas une seconde. Je ne fais pas partie d'une secte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3/ Je vous laisse libre d'interpreter ma photo comme bon vous semble. C'est même le propos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4/ En ce qui concerne la "mise-en-boite" : Faites vous plaisir, j'ai un ego en béton ! Rien ne peut m'atteindre, mais ça ne peut être gratuit, attendez vous un retour de baton. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5/ Pour revenir sur le sujet, je n'utilise pas MacOS X hyper souvent, donc, je n'ai toujours pas tentée cette manip mais très franchement, même si ça marche, ce n'est pas comme ça que je veux l'utiliser, c'est donc quand même un bug !


----------



## azerty (17 Août 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> 4/ En ce qui concerne la "mise-en-boite" : Faites vous plaisir, j'ai un ego en béton ! Rien ne peut m'atteindre, mais ça ne peut être gratuit, attendez vous un retour de baton.



        .. arf ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




          juste une petite mise en boîte, alleï...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        bon alors, on attend le retour


----------



## azerty (17 Août 2003)

ok ok j'arrête de dévier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     (on est en vacances...)

    et je ...


----------



## MarcMame (26 Août 2003)

Bon, j'ai fini par essayer. En activant l'option de remplissage automatique des mots de passes, ça fonctionne. Trop bien même ! Il ne m'affiche même plus la fenetre popup d'autorisation du proxy et c'est exactement.... ce que je ne veux PAS ! De plus, comme je le pensais, il remplit désormais TOUS les mots de passes qui sont à sa portée, c'est également ce que je ne veux pas. Bon ben je vais retourner sur IE qui lui, fait ce qu'il propose en attendant que ces messieurs d'Apple fasse leur boulot de debugage de la version FINALE de Safari !


----------



## Bilbo (26 Août 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je vais retourner sur IE qui lui, fait ce qu'il propose en attendant que ces messieurs d'Apple fasse leur boulot de debugage de la version FINALE de Safari !



IE n'est pas la seule alternative. Un petit résumé de mon opinion sur différents butineurs t'aidera peut-être à choisir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 J'utilise Camino au quotidien et en suis très content même s'il faut parfois magouiller un peu pour en tirer la quintessence. Tu trouveras la dernière version « stable » ici.

Pour ce qui est de Safari, je suis d'accord avec toi : il y a encore beaucoup à faire. À un tel point que je ne comprends pas cette situation.

À+


----------



## MarcMame (26 Août 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> IE n'est pas la seule alternative.


En ce qui me concerne : si.
Bidouiller ne m'interesse pas. Mon ordinateur est un outil de travail, pas un boulet. Camino rentre dans cette dernière catégorie. Modifier les préférences d'un soft en éditant le fichier manuellement est totalement à l'opposé de la philosophie que je me fais des ordinateurs mais il en faut pour tout les gouts.
Merci quand même pour la proposition.


----------



## alfred (26 Août 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de Safari, je suis d'accord avec toi : il y a encore beaucoup à faire. À un tel point que je ne comprends pas cette situation.
> À+




on avait pas déjà eu cette conversation sur safari et camino?


----------



## Bilbo (27 Août 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> on avait pas déjà eu cette conversation sur safari et camino?



Yep, que même il y a un reliquat dans les liens de mon post précédent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Bidouiller ne m'interesse pas. Mon ordinateur est un outil de travail, pas un boulet.



Entièrement d'accord. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toutefois, pour infos :<ul type="square">[*]IE marche bien, très bien même, il faut le reconnaître. Mais il est lent, bien plus lent que les autres. Si tu as une connexion ADSL 512, tu ne verras probablement pas la différence. Si, comme moi, tu plafonnes à 64 kb/s alors ça compte.[*]Camino et Mozilla permettent de bloquer les fenêtres pop-up avec, raffinement suprême, la possibilité de faire des exceptions.[/list]Entre « la bidouille » pour régler finement Camino et la tendinite du pouce à cause des pomme-W pour fermer les pubs : j'ai choisi mon boulet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À+


----------



## MarcMame (27 Août 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A chacun son boulet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est vrai que IE est plutot lent, même sur une ligne 512K chez moi ou même au boulot sur une ligne T1, toute proportion gardée évidement, comparée à Safari. Ce dernier permet également de bloquer les pops up mais sans exceptions et certains sites n'apprécient pas....
Sous OS 9, impossible de passer une journée complete connectée avec IE sans un plantage de l'application... Finalement, c'est plutot pas mal pour une appli de chez Microsoft.


----------



## lalib-rt (27 Décembre 2008)

MarcMame a dit:


> Au boulot, la connection exterieure passe par un proxy, je dois donc rentrer un login/password, sauf que lorsque je coche la case "retenir le mot de passe", ben, il retient que dalle ! A chaque réouverture, les champs sont vides, c'est pas normal non ?
> Ca marche très bien avec IE sous 9 ou X.
> Vous avez ce problème ? Une solution ?





salut a tous j'ais le memme problemme avec safari j'ais le mac book air j'ais cocher remplissage automatique et ca ne va tjr pas


----------



## tiry57 (18 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
je me permet de me joindre a cette discussion car je rencontre le même problème avec mes ID et mots de passe,les 3 cases sont bien coché.
Sur certain sites "pas de problèmes"saisie automatique.
Sur d'autre "mac génération"par exemple,je ressaisie a chaque fois mon ID et mot de passe.


----------



## delapintas (14 Septembre 2010)

J'avais le même problème pour consulter la messagerie zimbra de free. L'identifiant et le mot de passe n'étaient plus remplis automatiquement. 
J'ai ouvert le trousseau d'accès (maj+pomme+U), supprimé la ligne concernant ce site, réouvert cette page, remis les identifiants et mot de passe, et Safari me demande enfin à nouveau si je souhaite qu'il retienne tout ça. 
Depuis ça marche. Pour combien de temps ? Seul l'avenir nous le dira


----------

